
Modified a vintage typewriter to function as a USB keyboard using an Arduino - boni11
https://twitter.com/LukasStefanko/status/886604699331436544
======
sk0g
I'm just imagining this becoming the next big thing in the mechanical keyboard
community. They're a bit nuts, but then again, so is just about any bobby's
community!

60% typewriters incoming?

